# [SOLVED]bana&#322; - wywolanie sryptu /etc/runlevels/def

## pkrzykowski

Pytanie dla wiekszosci z Was pewnie banalne. Posluguje sie uwruchamiajac neostrade gotowym skryptem, ktory musi byc wywolany ze zmienna (start|stop). Ten skrypt nazywa sie neo. Zeby go dodac do startowych zdefiniowalem nowy skry[t zawierajacy:

<code>

!#/bin/bash

/etc/init.d/./neo start

</code>

Kiedy dodaje go do skryptow startowych (albo link z palca, albo rc-update add neostrada default), to przy starcie systemu otrzymuje info o bledzie. Kiedy zaloguje sie jako root i w jego katalogu wpisze ./neostrada, wtedy odpala sie poprawnie.

Moje pytanie: qrde, czemu??  :Shocked: 

Bylbym wdzieczny za rady chociaz gdzie szukac.

pozdro

PawelLast edited by pkrzykowski on Fri Feb 27, 2004 1:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## btower

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> Pytanie dla wiekszosci z Was pewnie banalne. Posluguje sie uwruchamiajac neostrade gotowym skryptem, ktory musi byc wywolany ze zmienna (start|stop). Ten skrypt nazywa sie neo. Zeby go dodac do startowych zdefiniowalem nowy skry[t zawierajacy:
> 
> <code>
> 
> !#/bin/bash
> ...

 

#!/bin/bash

na:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

```

Pozatym zawsze mozesz dodac go do wywołania w /ets/ini.d/local.

Pozatym naprawde wymaga bash'a a nie /bin/sh ?

Podejrzewam ze /bin/sh tu wystarczy.

----------

## Rav70

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bylbym wdzieczny za rady chociaz gdzie szukac.
> 
> 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=5#doc_chap4

masz tam opis jak zrobic skrypt startowy; jak sie mozna doczytac wystarczy miec w nim sekcje start(),  jednakze jako ze neo zapewnia net proponowalbym tez w sekcji depend() wpisac 'provide net'

----------

## pkrzykowski

kierujac sie rada btower zmienilem skrypt wedlug zalecen. Oto efekt:

" * ERROR:  "./neostart" has syntax errors in it; not executing..."

Postaram sie moze rzeczywiscie dodac to do local kierujac sie wskazanym tutorialem.

Dzieki Wam obu.

Jak zrobie to powiadomie podajac rozwiazanie.

p.

----------

## bacouch

A nie wystarczylo by rc-update add neo default.

Po co tworzyc 2 skrypty?

----------

## btower

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> kierujac sie rada btower zmienilem skrypt wedlug zalecen. Oto efekt:
> 
> " * ERROR:  "./neostart" has syntax errors in it; not executing..."
> 
> p.

 

No właśnie.

Bo nie było tam podstawowych funkcji tylko polecenia w bash.

Więc trzeba to ująć w funkcje

start() i stop ()

lub poprostu do local dodać.

----------

## pkrzykowski

bacouch: nie, nie wystarczylo. to byla pierwsza rzecz ktora przetestowalem.

btower i Rav70: wlasnie tak jak napisaliscie zmienielm skrypcik i dziala...  :Smile: 

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

  provide net

}

start() {

  /etc/init.d/./neo start

}

stop() {

  /etc/init.d/./neo stop

}

restart() {

  (Commands necessary to restart the service)

}

```

jeszcze cos przy starcie (zanim uruchomi ten skrypt) cos marudzi o "net", ale poszukam sobie tego juz sam.

Anyway: serdeczne dzieki za pomoc.

Wszystko po to, zeby moja zona w miare spokojnie przeskoczyla z windy na linuxa (temu automatyczny start sieci i KDE)

Pozdrawiam

Pawel

----------

